# Go in for amour



## ^NiNa^

Hola,
Algú em pot ajudar amb aquesta traducció?

"Perhaps Daisy never went in for amour at all -and yet there's something in that voice of hers..."

Gràcies


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Jo diria: "Potser la Daisy mai hi va anar per amor després de tot -i encara hi ha alguna cosa en la seva veu..."

A veure què diuen els altres.

Salut!

Mei


----------



## chics

Hola Nina!

Ens ajudaria molt una mica més de context aquí.

Que posi "amour" en comptes de "love" pot significar que es tracta de l'Amor. Potser la Daisy mai no s'havia dedicat, per res, a buscar l'amor de la seva vida, tal vegada havia passat bastant d'aquestes coses (aparentment). En canvi, hi havia alguna cosa a la seva veu...

Salut a tots i totes!


----------



## sept69

a veure no és que en sàpiga molt però el que ha dit la MEi ho trobo perfecte! vamos "como anillo al dedo" (no se m'acudeix res en català semblant  )


----------



## sept69

chics said:


> Hola Nina!
> 
> Ens ajudaria molt una mica més de context aquí.
> 
> Que posi "amour" en comptes de "love" pot significar que es tracta de l'Amor. Potser la Daisy mai no s'havia dedicat, per res, a buscar l'amor de la seva vida, tal vegada havia passat bastant d'aquestes coses (aparentment). En canvi, hi havia alguna cosa a la seva veu...
> 
> Salut a tots i totes!


 
Aleshores Chics, la traducció seria així?
"Potser la Daisy mai ha anat per amor després de tot -però hi ha alguna cosa en la seva veu..."

salut


----------



## ^NiNa^

El context és força pobre.. jo he pensat que potser posa amour perquè fa referència a França (però molt poquet) Pot ser, també que es refereixi a l'Amor (però el text no en diu res).

Jo la traducció que havia fet és:
"Potser després de tot, la Daisy mai no va interessar-se per l'amor -i ja hi ha alguna cosa d'ella en aquesta veu."

Mei, tu has traduït "and yet there's something in that voice of hers..." com a "i encara hi ha alguna cosa en la seva veu..." i jo en un principi també ho vaig traduïr així però després vaig pensar que el "yet" en frases afirmatives actua com un ja i no com un encara. És cert??
I després... com que diu that voice, jo havia pensat que deia en aquesta veu. No ho sé. Quin embolic!

Mercis per l'ajuda


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Aquest "després de tot" que dieu no l'acabo d'entendre... Potser és una confusió, però no diu "after all", diu "at all" - "en absolut", "gens ni mica".

"Go in for" és això que diu la Chics, però també és curiós que digui "amour"... 

Salut, gent!


----------



## betulina

^NiNa^ said:


> Mei, tu has traduït "and yet there's something in that voice of hers..." com a "i encara hi ha alguna cosa en la seva veu..." i jo en un principi també ho vaig traduïr així però després vaig pensar que el "yet" en frases afirmatives actua com un ja i no com un encara. És cert??
> I després... com que diu that voice, jo havia pensat que deia en aquesta veu. No ho sé. Quin embolic!



A mi em sembla que aquí el "yet" és un connector (adversatiu? sempre em faig un cacau amb els noms), com ara "tot i així", "tanmateix", etc. O el "però" d'en Sept o l'"en canvi" de la Chics.
Amb "that voice of hers" es refereix a la seva veu, la d'ella... però en aquella específicament. Crec que si ja s'entén que és la seva pel context, pots posar "aquella", perquè parles del passat.

A veure què hi diuen els altres.


----------



## Mei

betulina said:


> Hola,
> 
> Aquest "després de tot" que dieu no l'acabo d'entendre... Potser és una confusió, però no diu "after all", diu "at all" - "en absolut", "gens ni mica".
> 
> "Go in for" és això que diu la Chics, però també és curiós que digui "amour"...
> 
> Salut, gent!



Doncs, què et sembla dir: "Potser la Daisy mai hi va anar per amor del tot"... Com si hagués anat per alguna cosa més que per amor... "tot i així, hi ha alguna cosa en la seva veu". 

Mei


----------



## ernest_

Estic d'acord que "go in for" queda millor com "buscar" o "fer-ho per", mentre que "anar per" ho trobo massa forçat.


----------



## xarruc

Amour

Hi ha una tendència pels esnobs, intelectualoides i francofiles a posar paraules en francès per a glorificar el tema. Pues un "amour" puede ser una mica més important, seriòs o intens que un senzill love affair.

En addició hi ha una sentiment que els Europeos, sobretot els Francèsos, facin gests massas romantics. Que perdin els caps, plorin i altres coses semblants. Per això, l'ús de "amour" per voler dir el concepte de l'amor té una matiç de sarcasme, i l'ús del idioma francès pels esnobs augmentar aquest matiç.

Del contexta de la frase, em sembla que l'autor vol transmitir que o ell mateix, o, més probable la noia de l'historia, consideraba el concepte d'amor una mica beneita. No vol dir que ella no ha pres amantes, ni que no ha sentit estimació, més que no ha perdut el seu cap per ningú i considerava que tales coses eren per als ximples.

Yet

No sé pas com traduir aquesta paraula. Vol dir que si no fos pel aquesta no-sé-que en el seu veu, diria l'autor que ella haguessi rebutjat l'amor, pèrò hi havia una cosa, una espurna que fa que ell dubti aquest rebuig.



> "Perhaps Daisy never went in for amour at all -and yet there's something in that voice of hers..."


 
De posar tot aquest en un Català bo no puc. Això només podeu vosaltres!

Després de tot, potser fos que la Daisy mai no va interessar-se per l'amor i tot això... encara que sí que hi ha alguna cosita d'ella en aquesta veu."


----------



## sept69

hola xarruc,
vols dir que l'autor fa una anàlisis entre ell i la Daisy (com a parella que varen ser en un passat) i es pregunta ara (Present) tot recordant aquells moments, si ella no estaría enamorada d'ellen sentí aquell to de veu oi? com si fos aquell to de veu que va fer que no el deixés... perquè coneixent-la, ell sap que era una xicota difícil d'enamorar-se del tot com "_amour"..._ i tal...

pd: però ella ja no hi és! 
Aleshores:
Potser la Daisy mai hi va anar per amor després de tot -però hi havia alguna cosa en la seva veu..."


_bon finde. a tots! _


----------



## panjabigator

betulina said:


> Hola,
> 
> Aquest "després de tot" que dieu no l'acabo d'entendre... Potser és una confusió, però no diu "after all", diu "at all" - "en absolut", "gens ni mica".
> 
> "Go in for" és això que diu la Chics, però també és curiós que digui "amour"...
> 
> Salut, gent!



Aunque jo no se molt catala, estic d'acord amb la betulina i penso que debe ser una autra cosa que "despres de tot."


----------



## xarruc

Crec que m'has mal entes, o millor dit, que m'he expresat malament.

Crec que l'ús de la paraula amour implica passió o fal·lera i els gests del "amor romantica" que l'acompanyen en lloc del love, la sentiment de debo. L'ús del amour indica una mica de menyspreu per la passió però no per a la sentiment.

Potser el menyspreu prove del autor, però crec que sigui més probable que el menyspreu prove de la noia. No vull indicar que hi havia una cosa entre ells.

Però! Sembla que ella té menyspreu per amour, però potser no, hi ha aquesta cosa en el veu que digui que ella no és tan freda.


----------



## xarruc

Sí! No és després de tot. (vaig llegir after all i no at all)

at all vol dir ni gens ni mica


----------



## xarruc

Ara estic llegint-el un altre cop. El llegeixo com que ella és vella. Que sembla que és conca. Sembla que menyspreia de l'amor i de la passió, però hi ha ha cosa que diu que potser ella tenia la seva moment, tot i que ella l'ha mantenida ocultada.


----------



## chics

Bones!

Veig que encara li donem voltes al tema de la Daisy... ho sento, avui tinc poc temps, però a veure si puc aclarar cosetes.

Yet: aquí vol dir però, en canvi, d'altra banda, etc.

At all: sempre vol dir en absolut, gens,_ para nada_.

Amour: deprés he pensat que per als anglesos es refereix a l'amor romàntic (i educció?) de parella. Penseu que abusen del verb to love, per agradar algo, agradar molt algo (el cine), estimar com una mare, com amics, per cardar, etc. El xarruc ho ha explicat molt bé. Fixeu-vos que nosaltres també canviem d'idioma de vegades per donar émfasi, etc. (normalment al castellà).

Go in for: la betu ja ha explicat que és un phrasal verb, no vol dir anar dins per.

la seva veu: sí, era _aquella_, m'he despistat, però tampoc estava sent literal. 

Temps de l'acció: PRESENT! la Daisy ha estat dient que passa dels tios, i algú després diu que no se la creu, que alguna cosa (en aquella veu) la delata. Potser no és conscient, però té un petit cor (o un amor? platonic?) per allà amagat. Diu _there is_, present. I parla del que ella dèia que és o que era fins ara. Recordeu que en anglès no distingeixen el pretèrit perfecte del imperfecte. Tinc amigues que eren exactament així, d'adolescents!

Mmm... no sé si em deixo res. Ara haig de marxar.

Fins després. Vagi bé i bon cap de setmana!


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Només per marejar una mica, i recollint algunes coses de les que s'han dit, un granet de sorrra d'astronauta tardà:

"Perhaps Daisy never went in for amour at all -and yet there's something in that voice of hers..."

"Potser la Daisy mai no ha pretès trobar l'amor en absolut - però hi ha alguna cosa en aquesta veu seva / a la seva veu ..."

Salut !!


----------



## ampurdan

Veient el que diu en Xarruc, penso que podem fer servir la proposta de la Chics per traduir aquest "amour". Per "at all" m'agrada "gens ni mica" i per "yet", en aquest cas, "amb tot".

"Potser la Daisy mai no s'ha interessat gens ni mica per "l'Amor"... Amb tot, aquella cosa en la seva veu..."

Una altra opció per traduir "l'amour" es fer servir "l'amor romàntic". No crec que sigui una bona idea deixar la paraula en francès, perquè aquí no tenim aquesta idea que els francesos siguin més apassionats o esbogerrats que altres nacionalitats.


----------



## xarruc

Quan posis l'amor com l'Amor, que matiç afegi el majúsul?

No estic familiar amb "Amb tot", però el sentit que infereixo càpiga bé.


----------



## ampurdan

Hummm... Si hagués de dir la frase parlant, faria una pausa després de "per", per captar l'atenció dels oients, i després pronunciaria emfàticament "l'Amor". Amb això voldria evocar l'amor intens dels poetes, tot el seguit d'estats emocionals poc racionals i d'alienació que s'atribueixen a aquest sentiment.


----------



## ernest_

Les majúscules donen èmfasi, però en realitat es fa servir molt poc. Per exemple: "Llavors Ella em va mirar..." es fa servir per refererir-se a una persona/cosa que consideres única o molt important. Crec que a vegades resulta còmic (massa exagerat).

Només afegeixo una cosa: "at all" la majoria dels cops queda redundant en català i no cal posar-ho.


----------



## xarruc

Gràcies.



> "at all" la majoria dels cops queda redundant en català i no cal posar-ho.



Estic d'acord. És dit sovint i no té tanta emfasis com "ni gens ni mica".


----------



## ampurdan

Bé, si "gens ni mica" és excessiu es pot escurçar i deixar-ho en "gens" o, com proposeu, no posar-hi res. La veritat és que la frase queda millor sense res en aquest cas.


----------



## ^NiNa^

És una cita d'un llibre (no recordo quin) i em fa sortir a l'examen de final de semestre... 
Suposo que dimarts tindré la correcció i us diré quina és la opció més adequada per la meva profe! Potser aquest llibre ja ha estat traduit abans i ella simplement es basa en aquesta traducció. En tot cas, ja us informaré!
I gràcies per les possibilitats que heu donat 

(he vist que ho vaig fer molt malament)


----------

